# Delta's a hippy chick now



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Haven't done any creative grooming with my girls for a while and still not brave enough to do any colouring on their coats. But found out how to do a little temp creative grooming with beads an feathers. I think it looks cute. 

It's not perfect as its my first go but it doesnt look too bad


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the first pic Kendal, she looks beautiful, it really shows her colouring well x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Delightful Delta!! She looks beautiful, when can I book mine in


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I think she looks great, you wouldn't think to put those things on a dog but they actually suit her


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Omg she looks amazing! You need to start a Cockapoo hair salon !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

She isn't bather or properly brushed out. Think I'm going to give them a trim next week. 

But yeah I like it and she has kept it in all night.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Did she - or one of the others not try to chew it? Have a feeling that Inzi would eat it off Kiki, but Delta looks sweet with it in!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The others haven't bothered with it at all. She has a wee scratch and a role on her bed when I first put it in. But then just went off and found a chew. If any of them were to get it out it would be her. 


Not going to do the others till I actually bath them. Well I way do gypsy because their is a wee girl at training that loves gypsy and I think she would think it very cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gypsy..... Now her name is just crying out your artistic touch x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Like like like Kendal!!! Good job and definitely a business op there!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute! She looks dashing!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did gypsy today


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. It looks really cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How long did delta leave them in???? Lady came back from the groomers once with bows in her ears...Hubby told them to never do it again! HAHAHAH he was nice about it but said he couldnt be manly walking around with a dog with pink bows in her ears...but they drove her NUTS...I had to take them out later that night.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta only had it in 24 hours, then I knew I was taking her over the back fields instead of just a walk so took it out. Gypsy has still got hers in , it's been in since last Thursday, she doesn't got walks with me so doesn't get dirty so hers is still looking good. 


They didn't really bother with them.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Kendal . . I do see a fabulous business oportunity for you here . . . . hummmmmm


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Brilliant, I can't believe the feather wasn't too much of a temptation for them! Very cute!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That look is so Gypsy


----------

